# Kindle not recognized



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

When I hook up my Kindle to my computer, it shows as a generic storage device, not a Kindle.  Any suggestions?  I have unhooked it and tried it a few different times with the same result.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm.. it shouldn't matter as long as you can see the drive in My Computer or Explorer. Or maybe I'm not understanding the problem exactly.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

When I click on it to open it, it shows nothing there...says the device is empty.  Obviously, I know it is not empty.  I have double checked my settings, it is set to show all hidden files.  All I am trying to do is add a picture to my screensaver (I already have the hack installed and it is working fine)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd restart the computer and the Kindle then try again. You might want to talk to customer service if that doesn't work.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Is this in Windows or Mac?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

This happened to me also. I restarted my computer and that solved it.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I had this happen and the problem turned out to be the drive letter it was trying to use had already been assigned to another device.  I changed the drive letter to "K" for Kindle and now it shows up fine.  Just go to the help menu for instructions on how to change the drive letter.  Hope this works for you!


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

The Vista OS has a problem recognizing the Kindle. I finally quit in disgust and switched to a XP computer. I haven't heard if Windows 7 has resolved the issue. I know that is no help, but the explanation helped me cope.

Dave


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I have Win7 and haven't had any problem connecting my Kindle.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

This happens to me too and the most common solution is to reboot the computer (Vista) and the Kindle. I also have had it not recognized if my SD card from my camera is inserted in the SD slot of my laptop or if there is anything plugged into any of the USB ports including a printer.

Michelle


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

This should get interesting when the retail of Win 7 is released in a little over two weeks.


----------



## kathygnome (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it plugged into a front USB port? If so try one on the back. That's exactly what happened to me when the front port couldn't power the kindle properly.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I finally just fired up my old computer that has XP on it and it worked fine.  I have Win7 on order so hopefully it will correct the problem so my system can recognize my Kindle.


----------



## Dmsgrl (Oct 7, 2009)

I am having a similar problem. When I connect the Kindle 2 to my computer the computer will recognize it as a drive, but not as a Kindle. When I try to open the drive to look at the files, my computer insists that I have to format it before I can use it. I was running Windows Vista 32, and recently upgraded to the retail Windows 7 (husband works for Microsoft so he picked it up before it was released) and it does the same thing on my desktop running Windows XP...so I know it is not the operating system that makes the difference. It was doing this before I upgraded to Windows 7 anyhow. 

I called customer support for Kindle and they didn't know what was wrong with it, they are sending me a new Kindle and probably going to be looking into what is wrong with mine when I send it back. It is supposed to be here tomorrow so I guess any answers here will not help me much, but I figured that I could post to let you guys know how nice customer service is even when you break your Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dmsgrl--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post!

Thanks for sharing your story--let us know how the new Kindle works when you get it.

When you get a chance, be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------

